# Meet up in Essex - Chelmsford, 16th June 2018



## Grannylorraine

*Update: Essex meet up will be on 16th June, in Chelmsford.  *
Venue and time tbc.

At the moment the following people can make that date:
Grannylorraine
Mark T
Stephknits
Jade
Stitch147

If anyone else wants to pop along please let me know and I will add you to the list.


Is anyone interested in a meet up in Essex?  I can organise something if we get enough interest.

I live in the South of Essex, not far from Romford (my old stomping ground), near the Dartford crossing.  But am happy to organise in another more central part of Essex or even somewhere like Westfield in Stratford (after the football season finishes) if better for other people.

My only criteria is that it will have to be a weekend, preferably Sat.

Please let me know if anyone is interested and then we can look at dates (always going to be difficult to accommodate everyone), and sort out a venue.

Lorraine


----------



## Sprogladite

I'd be interested, I'm near Southend


----------



## stephknits

I'm interested and can do a Saturday.  Could get to somewhere like Chelmsford in around an hour and a half.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Thanks, will see if we get a few more replies, then see if was can arrange a date.  I think even if there are not many of us, it would be nice to meet some people from the forum.  I met one of my best friends on a cake forum and we meet up a few times a year.  @step we can combine it with a knitting circle, although I have to crotchet these days as a problem with me means I can't knit as I am scared the needles are going to poke me in the eyes (lol), it is a weird thing that is not connected to my eyesight or trigeminal neuralgia either.


----------



## Mark T

I can do Saturday afternoons, fairly ok for almost anywhere in Essex (although somewhere on a train line works best).

I can do Romford, Stratford or Chelmsford with no problems at all.


----------



## HOBIE

Hope it comes off


----------



## Stitch147

Im definitely up for this.
Im near Southend too, used to live in Romford.
@Sprogladite .... I didn't know you were Southend!


----------



## Sprogladite

Stitch147 said:


> Im definitely up for this.
> Im near Southend too, used to live in Romford.
> @Sprogladite .... I didn't know you were Southend!



Yep, Southend seafront is a 10 minute drive away for me


----------



## Stitch147

Sprogladite said:


> Yep, Southend seafront is a 10 minute drive away for me


Nice, Im in Rayleigh, so not too far away.


----------



## Mark T

Sprogladite said:


> Yep, Southend seafront is a 10 minute drive away for me





Stitch147 said:


> Nice, Im in Rayleigh, so not too far away.


Strangely enough, I'll be half way between the two of you this weekend watching the little one participate in a practise tournament at a Martial Arts place on Progress Road...


----------



## Stitch147

Mark T said:


> Strangely enough, I'll be half way between the two of you this weekend watching the little one participate in a practise tournament at a Martial Arts place on Progress Road...


Progress road isn't far from me at all (15 mins walk).


----------



## Sprogladite

Stitch147 said:


> Progress road isn't far from me at all (15 mins walk).


Not far for me either, 15-20 mins in the car


----------



## stephknits

Sprogladite said:


> Not far for me either, 15-20 mins in the car


ooh - we could compare pods!


----------



## Sprogladite

stephknits said:


> ooh - we could compare pods!


Even better, we could pimp our pods together! Lol


----------



## Mark T

I think Rayleigh area might be a bit of a trip for you though @stephknits.  That would be a trip down to Shenfield then a train towards Southend.

There is at least a 'spoons there.


----------



## Grannylorraine

So where suits you guys best to meet?  If Southend or Rayleigh is better I can do them as I am in Grays or does Chelmsford suit everyone better?  I drive so no issues where we go, I'll message you all tomorrow to see if we can agree a date, then if anyone else wants to join us they will be most welcome.


----------



## Sprogladite

I'm happy to do wherever as I drive too so not an issue for me


----------



## Mark T

Its no problem for me either.  I can drive, although if it was Romford I'd jump on a train and if it was Chelmsford, walk.

I guess if Steph is interested in coming it's what is easiest for her as she would have the longest trip (if it wasn't for the fact I'm busy Saturday mornings I'd pick her up from the station).


----------



## Stitch147

I'm easy, I use public transport all the time or I have my trusty chauffeur (my other half, Trev!). I'm free most Saturday's from May onwards!


----------



## Jade

Hi
I'm also in south east Essex and would be interested. I know I don't post very much but long term reader of forum posts.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Jade said:


> Hi
> I'm also in south east Essex and would be interested. I know I don't post very much but long term reader of forum posts.


You would be more than welcome to join us.  @stich147 I can always meet you somewhere convenient once we agree on where. I could always pick you up from Shenfield if we decide on Chelmsford.  Let us see where is best for Steph if most of us drive and I can meet you Stitch and then take you home afterwards. My brother is in Rayleigh and my best friend lives in West Cliff.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark T said:


> Its no problem for me either.  I can drive, although if it was Romford I'd jump on a train and if it was Chelmsford, walk.
> 
> I guess if Steph is interested in coming it's what is easiest for her as she would have the longest trip (if it wasn't for the fact I'm busy Saturday mornings I'd pick her up from the station).


Having lived near Romford for best part of 54 years (Harold Wood) I try to avoid the town centre at all costs. But I can always pick someone up from either Harold Wood or Shenfield stations or Grays on the C2C line. I can offer lifts to three people however I only have 2 door car so have to be mobile enough to get into the back.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Grannylorraine said:


> Having lived near Romford for best part of 54 years (Harold Wood) I try to avoid the town centre at all costs. But I can always pick someone up from either Harold Wood or Shenfield stations or Grays on the C2C line. I can offer lifts to three people however I only have 2 door car so have to be mobile enough to get into the back.


Should explain to anyone not from Essex that Harold Wood has to be pronounced as arold wd.


----------



## grainger

Depending on when, I could maybe do Chelmsford. Be nice to meet people.


----------



## Grannylorraine

grainger said:


> Depending on when, I could maybe do Chelmsford. Be nice to meet people.


Would be great if you can. Nate would be welcome to although I might hog cuddling him.


----------



## stephknits

CHelmsford would be good for me- I have been there once!


----------



## Grannylorraine

stephknits said:


> CHelmsford would be good for me- I have been there once!


Let us settle on Chelmsford then, I will message everyone tomorrow about dates as I am off to bed now.


----------



## Stitch147

Grannylorraine said:


> You would be more than welcome to join us.  @stich147 I can always meet you somewhere convenient once we agree on where. I could always pick you up from Shenfield if we decide on Chelmsford.  Let us see where is best for Steph if most of us drive and I can meet you Stitch and then take you home afterwards. My brother is in Rayleigh and my best friend lives in West Cliff.


Thanks Grannylorraine, that would be great.


----------



## HOBIE

stephknits said:


> CHelmsford would be good for me- I have been there once!


Was thinking of a joke for CHelmsford but no !  Please have a good meet


----------



## Grannylorraine

updated 1st post.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> updated 1st post.


I've updated the title and pinned the post Lorraine


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> I've updated the title and pinned the post Lorraine


Many thanks


----------



## Sprogladite

16th June will probably be ok for me - just need to confirm with the lady I share a horse with as to who has him that day!  Don't think it will be an issue  
@Stitch147 assuming all ok for me on the 16th, I can pick you up on the way if you'd like?  I'll be going right past Rayleigh anyway!


----------



## Stitch147

Sprogladite said:


> 16th June will probably be ok for me - just need to confirm with the lady I share a horse with as to who has him that day!  Don't think it will be an issue
> @Stitch147 assuming all ok for me on the 16th, I can pick you up on the way if you'd like?  I'll be going right past Rayleigh anyway!


That would be great if you don't mind.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, is this meet up still going ahead? Its all gone a bit quiet.


----------



## Sprogladite

I'm now a maybe - the horse has hurt his leg and needs tests which will be on a weekend as I can't get time off work currently - he needs to go for an MRI in London so all depends on when that comes through and what results say!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Yes it is Stitch, hopefully most people can still make it.  We can meet in the Wetherspoons @ 12.30 if that is good for everyone.  I think it is call the Ivory Peg.

Mark provided a list of carparks

For parking, Waterhouse Lane [https://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/parking-and-travel/find-a-car-park/?entryid1049=24602&p=2] is *free* on weekends. But it's a 10 minute stroll through Central Park in order to get to the Wetherspoons and it's not the easiest car park to find (which is good for me).

Coval Lane [https://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/parking-and-travel/find-a-car-park/?entryid1049=24587] is £1.50 for the whole day, but again you might need a Sat-Nav.

The easiest option is the Park & Ride [http://www.essexhighways.org/Transp...d/Bus/Park-and-Ride/Sandon-Park-and-Ride.aspx]. That's got free parking, but the bus ticket is £1.50 each so if you have a car full you might as well be parked in a shoppers car park. The are two bus stops either side of the Wetherspoons.

I can pick you up from Shenfield @Stitch, if Sprogladie isn't able to make it.  If however it is only going to be the two of us, I can come down to you as there is a cake decorating shop in Southend that I have been meaning to visit all year, plus a running shop in Leigh on Sea, I want to visit (the running shop also have a branch in Chelmsford, so I will go to that one if we meet in Chelmsford).


----------



## stephknits

Looking forward to it


----------



## Grannylorraine

stephknits said:


> Looking forward to it


Brilliant, so we will see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## HOBIE

Sprogladite said:


> 16th June will probably be ok for me - just need to confirm with the lady I share a horse with as to who has him that day!  Don't think it will be an issue
> @Stitch147 assuming all ok for me on the 16th, I can pick you up on the way if you'd like?  I'll be going right past Rayleigh anyway!


Or you have to go better ! HORSES. At your event . Pleases please enjoy.


----------



## Stitch147

Grannylorraine said:


> Yes it is Stitch, hopefully most people can still make it.  We can meet in the Wetherspoons @ 12.30 if that is good for everyone.  I think it is call the Ivory Peg.
> 
> Mark provided a list of carparks
> 
> For parking, Waterhouse Lane [https://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/parking-and-travel/find-a-car-park/?entryid1049=24602&p=2] is *free* on weekends. But it's a 10 minute stroll through Central Park in order to get to the Wetherspoons and it's not the easiest car park to find (which is good for me).
> 
> Coval Lane [https://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/parking-and-travel/find-a-car-park/?entryid1049=24587] is £1.50 for the whole day, but again you might need a Sat-Nav.
> 
> The easiest option is the Park & Ride [http://www.essexhighways.org/Transp...d/Bus/Park-and-Ride/Sandon-Park-and-Ride.aspx]. That's got free parking, but the bus ticket is £1.50 each so if you have a car full you might as well be parked in a shoppers car park. The are two bus stops either side of the Wetherspoons.
> 
> I can pick you up from Shenfield @Stitch, if Sprogladie isn't able to make it.  If however it is only going to be the two of us, I can come down to you as there is a cake decorating shop in Southend that I have been meaning to visit all year, plus a running shop in Leigh on Sea, I want to visit (the running shop also have a branch in Chelmsford, so I will go to that one if we meet in Chelmsford).



that will be great, thanks Grannylorraine.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@stephknits and @Stitch147 are you both still able to make Saturday.  Hopefully one or two of the others might make it along as well.  @Stitch147 I will message you with my mobile number and can arrange for meeting you at Shenfield going and I will take you home.


----------



## Jade

I'm planning to go to Chelmsford on Saturday all being well


----------



## Grannylorraine

Jade said:


> I'm planning to go to Chelmsford on Saturday all being well


Brilliant


----------



## Stitch147

Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday.


----------



## stephknits

See you Saturday


----------



## Grannylorraine

stephknits said:


> See you Saturday


See you Saturday.


----------



## HOBIE

Not long !


----------



## Northerner

I hope everyone has a lovely time, wish I could join you!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Looking forward to seeing you later.   Not sure how many of us there will be. But it will nice to meet some of you guys.


----------



## stephknits

My train is arriving just before 12.30, so should be there soon after. See you then


----------



## Stitch147

See you all soon. I'm easy to find, blue hair, tattoos and wearing a stitch t-shirt!


----------



## eggyg

Have a great day everyone. Want pictures!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Mark T

I'll be there in due course


----------



## Stitch147

Was great meeting those who were at Chelmsford today. Will have to arrange another meet up soon. Thanks for the lift @Grannylorraine


----------



## stephknits

Thanks all, had a lovely time and plenty of knitting time on the train


----------



## Carolg

Glad you all had a good time


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff !


----------



## Jade

Yes good to meet you all too. I went for a walk in Danbury afterwards to burn off a few chips!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lovely afternoon, was nice to meet everyone. Had a great time.  we can sort something out for a bit later in the year maybe October.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Jade said:


> Yes good to meet you all too. I went for a walk in Danbury afterwards to burn off a few chips!


Use to love a walk in Danbury. My parents used to take us on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Mark T

Aaand, finally got around to uploading the picture taken by Jade:


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Aaand, finally got around to uploading the picture taken by Jade:


Looking great guys!  Glad you enjoyed yourselves


----------



## Amigo

Mark T said:


> Aaand, finally got around to uploading the picture taken by Jade:




You’re all much better looking than your avatar photos (especially you Mark!)  I’m assuming that is Mark?


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> You’re all much better looking than your avatar photos (especially you Mark!)  I’m assuming that is Mark?


Yep, stephknits, me, Grannylorraine and mark.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Great picture.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Pauldogs_0

Hi, sad to say I've only just seen this post and missed the event. So I wondered if there'll be more events like this this year please?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pauldogs_0 said:


> Hi, sad to say I've only just seen this post and missed the event. So I wondered if there'll be more events like this this year please?



I think @Grannylorraine mentioned the possibility of October?


----------



## Grannylorraine

This was last year, but I will try and arrange something for October.  Let me start a new thread when I get home from work to see if anyone is interested in meeting up in either Essex or London.


----------



## KARNAK

Lovely photo @Grannylorraine a wonderful time must have been by all.


----------

